# Erste gehversuche mit DSLR



## KingLui (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!!! 


also da ich heute Geburtstag habe und von meinem Schatz meine 
neue Knipse (Canon EOS 1000D) geschenkt bekommen habe 
Dachte ich mir, ich mach mal einen Striefzug durch den Garten und schau mal 
ob mich mit euren Profibildern mithalten kann.

Also hier die Bilder.

P.s.: Da ich noch Blutiger Anfänger bin würd ich mich über Anregungen und Kritik sehr
freuen


----------



## Conny (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erste gehversuche mit DSLR*

Hallo Chris,

erstmal 
Das ist ein wunderschönes Geburtstagsgeschenk  und man sieht, dass du dich mit der Kamera sehr gut verstehst 
Wie gefallen dir denn deine Bilder? Es ist immer schwer etwas zu den ersten Bildern zu sagen, weil man nicht weiß, wo die Meßlatte liegt


----------



## KingLui (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erste gehversuche mit DSLR*

hallo Conny,

danke für die Blumen 

na ja wie soll ich es sagen!?!?  mir gefallen alle sehr gut 
aber ich glaube am besten ist mir die rote Rose geglückt ! Leider hat
die farbquallität beim  verkleinern etwas abgenommen das Original ist noch etwas schärfer!
Aber ich denke da ich ja noch mit dem Canon Standart Objektiv arbeite ist das Ergebniss 
fürs erste mal nicht schlecht 

Mal sehen denn Sonntag gehts ab in den Zoo auf Safari


----------



## KingLui (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erste gehversuche mit DSLR*

HI 

also komme gerade zurück von meiner Safari  

Hier ein paar Schnappschüsse aus dem Zoo
P.S.: Man macht Fotografieren spass aber die Biester müssten mal ruhig halten 


                   

PPs.: Ich hab da noch ne farge an die Profis 
Einige meiner Bilder die ich mit großem Zoom gemacht habe 
sind in der Tiefe etwas unscharf  ist das normal mit den kleinen Objektiven
oder muss ich irgenwelche einstellungen ändern 

Würde mich aber wieder über anregungen freuen


----------



## Digicat (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erste gehversuche mit DSLR*

Servus Chris



> Einige meiner Bilder die ich mit großem Zoom gemacht habe
> sind in der Tiefe etwas unscharf ist das normal mit den kleinen Objektiven



Ja ... das gehört sogar so .... nennt sich "Freistellen"

Wiki schreibt dazu (ganz unten unter "Weitere Bedeutung")

Hier paar Beispiele von mir


----------



## Digicat (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erste gehversuche mit DSLR*

Ich nochmal 

Ganz vergessen 

Wunderschöne Bilder hast gemacht


----------



## Joachim (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erste gehversuche mit DSLR*

Hallo Chris,

starke Fotos!  Vor allem das Erdmännchen hats mir angetan. 

@Helmut
Also bei dem Wetter ein Bild von nem Vogel und Schnee zu bringen ... also das find ich schon richtig frech.


----------



## Christine (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erste gehversuche mit DSLR*



Joachim schrieb:


> Also bei dem Wetter ein Bild von nem Vogel und Schnee zu bringen ...



 ja - hat etwas leicht sadistisches...


----------



## horstzittlau (11. Juli 2010)

Mit Tiefenschärfe sollte man eine ruhige Hand haben, ich habe die nicht, gruss horst

Meine Kamera macht bei Automatik, immer was sie will

Ich glaube Fotographieren ist ein Beruf, manch können es, die meisten nicht, ich gehöre zu den Zweiten  ich glaube je Grösser das Objektiv um so besser:smoki Ich kann mit meiner kamera bis 56 fach zoomen, Wirklich gute Aufnahmen gehen dann meisst nur mit Stativ, Gruss horst


----------



## Majaberlin (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erste gehversuche mit DSLR*

Ich habe ja zugegebenermaßen null Ahnung vom Fotografieren, habe eine Nikon D 40 mit einem Tamron Objektiv  (18 - 270) und mach meist alles mit Automatik oder dem "Blümchen" .
Mit der "Technik" stehe ich ja eh auf Kriegsfuß . Dieses Foto hab ich heute früh gemacht, was könnte das für ein Tier sein, das da an meinem __ Hechtkraut sitzt?


----------



## Christine (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erste gehversuche mit DSLR*

Hallo Maja,

das dürfte ein Vertreter der Abteilung "Grashüpfer und ähnliche" sein.


----------



## Majaberlin (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erste gehversuche mit DSLR*

Danke Christine, ich dachte das auch, aber im Vergleich haben Grashüpfer doch so längliche Flügel? Für eine Blattwanze ist das Tier nicht flach genug. Na ja, ist ja auch nicht so wichtig, ich schließe nur gerne meine "Wissenslücken", wenn ich die Möglichkeit dazu habe .


----------



## Christine (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erste gehversuche mit DSLR*

Hi Maja,

ja - in Sachen Natur kann  man täglich dazu lernen.

Hier mal eine kleine Auswahl für Dich - die Vielfalt ist groß: http://insektenbox.de/heusch.htm


----------



## Majaberlin (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erste gehversuche mit DSLR*

Danke Christine - welch eine Vielfalt die Natur da hervorbringt! Das überrascht mich immer wieder! Wenn ich auch mit diesen Tieren nicht in allzunahen Kontakt kommen möchte (Beißschrecke hört sich ziemlich gefährlich an lol), sind sie auf jeden Fall interessant.


----------



## Dieter_B (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Erste gehversuche mit DSLR*

Hallo ich habe da auch mal eine Frage zu der Canon EOS 1000D.
Kann man da getrost nur das Gehäuse kaufen und mit EF Objektiven älterer Art von einer EOS 650 benutzen, oder sind die Objektive der alten Kamera einfach zu alt?
EF Objektive kann man ja an dem Gehäuse verwenden.


----------



## Regs (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Erste gehversuche mit DSLR*

Hallo Dieter,

EF-Objektive, auch ältere, lassen sich an allen aktuellen Canon Kameras der EOS-Reihe verwenden. Die EOS 650 war die erste dieser Baureihe - die damaligen Objektive sollten nach wie vor funktionieren.

VG Regs


----------



## Dieter_B (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Erste gehversuche mit DSLR*

Also fehlt nur die Bildstabilisierung und man kann die alten Objektive nehmen und dann nach und nach die neuen dazukaufen oder?
Habe die befürchtung das die alten ev. nicht die Bildqualität liefern und man dann enttäuscht ist.
Und der Blitz passt auch ???


----------



## Regs (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Erste gehversuche mit DSLR*

Dieter was für Objektive hast Du denn noch? Was fotografierst Du gerne? Wie heißt Dein Blitz?
Dann schauen wir mal..

VG Regine


----------



## Dieter_B (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Erste gehversuche mit DSLR*

Da muß ich erst mal schaun, ist die Kamera von meinem Schwiegervater und der hat die Daten nicht mehr im Kopf, bei Amazon bin ich mal auf die EOS 1000D gestoßen und habe da gelesen das man dort die alten EF-Obj. verwenden kann und bei ihm liegt die Kamera rum.
So wäre für mich der einstieg in die digitale SLR welt etwas billiger indem ich mir jetzt dann nur das Gehäuse kaufe.
Aber werd das mal ausloten was da an Objektiven vorhanden ist und mich dann nochmal melden.
Habe ja noch meine Minolta X 700, aber die ist ja noch analog.


----------



## Regs (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Erste gehversuche mit DSLR*

Ja, schau mal nach was da noch für Schätze bei Deinem Schwiegervater liegen.  Das wäre im Idealfall ein sehr preiswerter Einstieg in die DSLR-Fotografie.


----------



## Conny (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Erste gehversuche mit DSLR*

Hallo Dieter,

meine alten Objektive (17 jahre alt) aus analoger Zeit haben alle nicht funktioniert, obwohl sie auf der Liste von Canon standen. Ich habe sie eingeschickt und sollte dann neue kaufen, mit einem klitzekleinen Preisvorteil.


----------



## Regs (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Erste gehversuche mit DSLR*

Die analogen Objektive heißen FD - irgendwas. Alles was mit EF anfängt, passt auch


----------



## Conny (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Erste gehversuche mit DSLR*

passen im Sinne von drauf schrauben, ja! Aber das war es dann. Es kommt eine Fehlermeldung, die besagt man solle sich an den Service melden!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Erste gehversuche mit DSLR*



Regs schrieb:


> Dieter was für Objektive hast Du denn noch? *Was fotografierst Du gerne? *Wie heißt Dein Blitz?
> Dann schauen wir mal..
> 
> VG Regine




Hi Dieter, die Regine hats eigentlich auf den Punkt gebracht. ?

Wenn die alten tatsächlich passen sollten, würde ich vor der Knipserei ersteinmal die Focuseinstellung mit nem Zollstock testen.

Nu einen Body zu kaufen ist meiner Meinung nach die richtige Entscheidung. Nur dann finde ich es viel wichtziger ein gutes Objektiv, abgestimmt auf das was man so meistens knipst zu kaufen.

Ich hatte mal das 28-135er und habe noch das 17-85 als Standard - sind beide nicht toll, ich weis aber ich merkte deutlich den Unterschied des neueren Stabis am 17-85er.

Wenn Du natürlich die Zeit/Belichtung und den Focus sehr gut manuell einstellen kannst kommst Du auch mit einer alten FB klar.

Ich kann Dir nur empfehlen, dass Du dir vielleicht einen gebrauchten Body hier http://www.dforum.net/ kaufst und immer schön die Firmwareupdates machst. Herstellergarantie gibts von Canon ja sibeso nur ich glaub 1 Jahr und danach musst Du das Problem nachweisen. Diese gebrauchten Body´s waren auch meist beim Service und sind gut in Schuss. 

Ebenso die gebrauchten Objektive, sind meist schon zenriert und auf Front/-Backfocus kontrolliert da die Fotografen meist ne Firma und mehrere L Objektive haben ist der Service für sie kostenlos - und warum da nicht zuschlagen ?

Ich selbst habe die 50D und will m ein Daumenrad nimmer missen. Wenn Du gerne viel mit Tele arbeitest empfehle ich Dir unbedingt einen Body ab dieser aufwärts da die 1000D einfach zu klein und zu leicht für ein größeres Tele ist.


----------

